# GRR-Ripper?



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Any one have any thoughts on the GRR-Ripper blade guard and push block?
see http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=1&p=49712&cat=1,43000 

~Julie~


----------



## Kevin (Sep 6, 2004)

That looks neat, especally when workin with the table saw.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Julie that sure is one whiz bang push block. If you like the concept, why not build one out of wood to see if you like it $80 worth? And then... HEY! Why buy one when you already built one?


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Julie:
To me the grripper looks complicated and expensive and likely won't do any more that the simple pusher/holders that Bob & Rick make.
But the suggestion about making your own really appeals to me.
Mo


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

FYI

Just got a Hartville catalog today, on page 131 item 76803 GR 200 GRR-Ripper $64.99 US

If you want the web site look at:
http://www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=763

Ed


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi: I have a Gripper and it works very well. I bought it becaause I had to cut some
very narrow strips on my table saw. It's adjustable and rides over the blade, but you must be careful about the height of the saw blade. cocking the handle of the Gripper allows you to put pressure down and towrd the rip fence.
Woodnut65


----------



## JCouch (Feb 16, 2005)

*Build your jigs*

I've always been of the opinion if you see something you like, do a little reverse engineering and build your own out of scrap wood. Woodworking is not just building pretty things to show off to people, but building things, period. This pusher block is nice, but why spend $80 for some plastic when you could spend a couple of hours actually building it out of wood using your own design? Woodworking is woodworking, whether it be building a beautiful jewelry box, a chest of drawers for you grandchild, or a jig or tool to make life easier when in the shop.


----------



## vrbradley (Sep 11, 2004)

Julie...
I respect the guys who build their own, and in some cases I even try that myself, but when it comes to safety, well, the price of the gripper is well worth it to me. I have one and love it. It works well for use on the table saw of course, especially for narrow cuts, and it works very well for routing on a table mounter riuter. 
It gives you a lot of "safe" control even on small parts when using the router table. One old mans opinion, but you know what they say about opinions.....they are like noses "every bodt has one"...good luck
Brad


----------



## Forgedblades (Mar 22, 2005)

aniceone2hold said:


> Julie that sure is one whiz bang push block. If you like the concept, why not build one out of wood to see if you like it $80 worth? And then... HEY! Why buy one when you already built one?


My Co-Worker did just that. Here is a pic.









It does the basic functions that the gripper does, and he made it out of scrap material.


----------



## vrbradley (Sep 11, 2004)

Looks good, the concept is the same and looks like it would work just as well. I may make myself one too...one question?..what did you use as the material on the edges to grip the work peice?

Brad


----------



## joekuhn (May 19, 2005)

I found the MicroJig GRR-Ripper at Lee Valley for $59.50. I am 100% sold on this tool and use it on both by table saw and router table when appropriate. The built in adjustmets and accessory stabilizing plates give the tool almost unlimited flexibility to handle most jobs without having to stop and make special purpose push blocks. I also use the MicroJig Splitter. GRR-Ripper has a good website at http://www.microjig.com/ .


----------



## hennemark (Dec 19, 2007)

*GRR-Ripper review*

I wasn't able to seee picture that Forgedblades posted, but knew I wanted a safer way to push stock on my table saw, so decided to spring for the GRR-Ripper. I found them on a 15% off after-Christmas sale at one of the on-line suppliers, which made the decision a bit easier.

Although the buggers are pricey, even on sale, they have been very well thought out and engineered. There's more to the units than is apparent just by looking at one, all which are desigend to increase stability when making cuts, which increases accuracy and safety. I agree with vrbradley: I like to make my own jigs, but don't want to compromise safety. There are many features of the jig that you'd have a very hard time duplicating in the shop, in particular the rubber base that significantly enhances the way it works.

I bought the 200 model, but you'd probably do fine with just the 100 model if you want to save a few bucks. I do like the increased functionality you get from the 200.

I debated about buying the DVD instructional video, wondering what I would get out of it. I bought it and found that it not only gave me valuable information on how to best use the unit, it also challenged me to experiment with new projects, and showed me how easy it would be to jazz up some projects with decorative inlays. The presentations are somewhat slow, so it takes about two hours to watch it. It was also on sale, and worth the extra money.


----------



## Fourleftpaws (Feb 12, 2007)

Well for me – as I am sure it is with all woodworkers, safety is very important and when the saw guard has to be removed to work with a piece of wood, I think the GRR-Ripper is the push block to have. I showed this item to a friend who had a kick back on his table saw and after his expenditure of over $10 K on hospital bills and reconstruction work on his fingers, now wishes over and over that he would have had something like this as he felt he would of saved some aches and pains. His next purchase, he said will be the Ripper. I also think my next purchase will be the Ripper -as soon as the cost of Christmas wears off.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Where did you get it? Which supplier?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

I did pickup two sets of the GRR-Ripper when they 1st came out about 15 to 18 years ago and I used them on the radio arm saw and the table saw but I found them to be just a bit lame ,always in the way and they did like to push the stock to one side or to say away from the fence, I did play with for a long time and then I just took them off and put them in a box,,they are now somewhere in the shop in a box...

But I did find some hold downs that do work well and I did make my own that work well also...

here's a like to the new ones I found..

Feather Wheel

http://www.stockroomsupply.com/Feather_Wheels.php

http://www.theonlinewoodshow.com/show/company.php?number=20102&cat=4&prod=featherdemo

http://www.stockroomsupply.com/

=============

I also use the Sanding Mops from the same web site, they are great for panel doors or any edge work that needs to be sanded plus if you make your own molding or picture fames ,it's a great tool to have in the work shop....makes sanding a snap... I use the 4" one and the 6" one in a 1/2" battery type drill.




I have the 2 big ones and the small one for the Dremel, for fine clean up work...

http://www.stockroomsupply.com/The_Sanding_Mop.php


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Woodcraft carries it, I'm not sure about others.

Bob, I've noticed that even Bob and Rick R. use jigs or finger boards to help hold the workpiece down. Even Norm A. does the same. Perhaps its a jig thing. (shrugs) lol


----------



## hennemark (Dec 19, 2007)

*Supplier for GRR-Ripper*

I bought two Model 200's at Hartville Tool just before Christmas (item # 76803). They're still on sale as I write this for $57.96. Although the listed shipping cost on their website for two of them should have been $12, when I went to check out, shiping was free. I'm not sure why, but I didn't complain. The list price and what I found on other websites was $69.99 plus shipping. I suspect other suppliers might have great deals on them too.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

I did copy Bob & Rick's because they do work very well and are the best ones I now have, they work for hold downs a also push the stock to the fence..plus they can be clamped in place or put in a Tee-slot track...
Plus they are cheap to make, some scrap stock and about 5 mins. on the band saw and they are done.. LOL




=============


Hamlin said:


> Woodcraft carries it, I'm not sure about others.
> 
> Bob, I've noticed that even Bob and Rick R. use jigs or finger boards to help hold the workpiece down. Even Norm A. does the same. Perhaps its a jig thing. (shrugs) lol


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey BJ, do you have plans for how you made those or did you do it from your brain and what you saw on the tube?

Thanks,

Ed......


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ed

From the tube  and a bit from my brain,,I wanted one that was abit bigger (thicker/taller) on the end but not to stiff... 






karateed said:


> Hey BJ, do you have plans for how you made those or did you do it from your brain and what you saw on the tube?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Ed......


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi BJ,

Well guess I'm going to have to couple this lil project with the knob making one to get a neat little hold down tool.

Today I just started on a jig for sharpening my turning tools. I'm also making another box for my wife...it's going much faster. Sorry Harry, have to use my method, the jointer didn't come in in time.

I'll post the finished product of both when they're done.

Ed......


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Bob, do you remember what wood scraps you used to make the finger boards out of?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dave

I have 8 of them and most are made with Maple, one or two are Poplar but just about anything can be used, that to say hardwood with long fibers..



=====



Dr.Zook said:


> Hey Bob, do you remember what wood scraps you used to make the finger boards out of?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Bob.


----------



## Wood Dog (May 7, 2007)

Bob,what do You think about those Sander kits?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Wood Dog


Sanding Mops, they work great, they are a real time saver, it's real pain to sand door panels and molding but the mops make it a easy job..

The one that fits the Dremel tool is great for the fine work that's always a time consuming job but the mop takes it on quick and easy..

========






Wood Dog said:


> Bob,what do You think about those Sander kits?


----------



## Wood Dog (May 7, 2007)

Bob,sorry I was talking about the drum sander kits!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Wood Dog

Sorry to say they suck LOL 

I played and played and played with it and I could not get snipe out of it..
So I gave up but still have all the parts and some day I will rework it so the stock goes under the drum... like the normal ones do.. 

---------------
I guess I should say why it sucks,,,the top is flat and it should be like a jointer (two parts, infeed and outfeed decks) when the stock goes over the drum it removes stock from the front side (end) and then a bit less the more you go over the drum to the end.then that nasty snipe at the end of the pass,,,the more you try and fix it the more it gets screwed up and you end up with a neat wash board..
I did try and rework the cabinet but it will take a complete design change,the top has two drywall screws that hold the top up and it place..and to set the height.

below you wiil see what I did to rework it but it's still needs alot of rework to get it to work right...

And after putting in about 300 dollars in so far I'm not sure if it's worth all the time and the money at this point....

http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/portable-routing/3723-planing-router-6192.jpg
http://www.routerforums.com/35765-post22.html


http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/5473-18-drum-sander-3.html
http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/5473-18-drum-sander.html


==========





Wood Dog said:


> Bob,sorry I was talking about the drum sander kits!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Don't know anything about the blade guard but the push block is a good product for table saw and the router table. Hartville runs some great prices on them. 

Corey


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Dr.Zook said:


> Hey Bob, do you remember what wood scraps you used to make the finger boards out of?


Hi Dave, 
I can't remember exactly which series of the RWS, but Bob & Rick, (mainly Bob), goes into small detail about the finger/spring boards they made. I will have to recheck which series though. Series 3?? (I think).


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I believe in Series 1 Bob talks about them while using on the project and I think Rick shows how to make them at the end of the show. 

Corey


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks guys. I don't think I've seen that one. I have seen the one where they use a big set of feather type boards.


----------

